# Clear slimy mucus like discharge???



## MandyV

I'm getting some like the title say clear mucus slimy discharge when I wipe kinda worries me is it normal has happened a few times before? Any thoughts or info? 

Thanks :)


----------



## lilchicken

I am getting that every time I go to the bathroom. Very annoying, but it is normal from what I have heard.


----------



## MandyV

Ya just makes me nervous didn't have it with my 1st & when I did it was when I was 37 weeks and my mucus plug bit I guess this is a little different


----------



## Betheney

is it goopy? have you had sex at all the last few days? might be left over spermies.


----------



## lilchicken

From what I have read its from the increased estrogen and blood flow. So its actually a good thing I guess!


----------



## MandyV

Thanks ladies I actually called my dr cause I was freaked out it reminded me of when I started to loose my mucus plug at 37 weeks with my DS and she said its completely normal she even had it when she was pregnant last yr , I love my dr she's so sweet she even gave me the results of my NT scan and chatted with me a little. Said my NT scan looked wonderful :) all is well


----------



## lilchicken

:thumbup: Ah thats good!


----------



## CKC1982

Mine is like that too . :) We are all samesies ;)


----------



## sharan

Yup it's perfectly normal. It's the barrier that is created to prevent bacteria getting through and potentially harming the fetus. That's what I can recall from reading one of my pregnancy books anyway.


----------



## Stinkerbell

Don't worry,I'm still getting it :)


----------



## Mamabean4ever

Welcome to the wonderful world of "IT'S NORMAL FOR PREGNANCY" LOL...I got so annoyed being told that for my first pregnancy because it wasn't normal for me. This time I'm good and don't bother asking questions and just assume it's normal


----------

